# PSA: BCA Tracker Beacon on Sale at REI



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is the first generation beacon. The digital beacon that changed the game. I don't think that it's currently the best one out there, but if you know how to use it, it's super effective and a reliable beacon. 

Backcountry Access Tracker Avalanche Transceiver at REI.com

Not a bad price.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Definitely. Its time for me to drop da dollaz :thumbsup:


----------

